# البيرة للوقاية من السرطان....................؟؟؟



## kalimooo (29 أغسطس 2008)

البيرة للوقاية من السرطان
عنصر الزانتوهومول الموجود في البيرة يمكنه مقاومة السرطان


:smil8:فريق من الباحثين الألمان يكتشف أن عنصر الزانتوهومول الموجود في البيرة يمكنه مقاومة السرطان. الاكتشاف قد يفتح الطريق أمام أبحاث علمية ترمي التوصل إلى بيرة لمقاومة الإصابة بالسرطان.



توصل باحثون في ألمانيا إلى أن عنصر الزانتوهومول، الذي اكتشف في البيرة ووجد أنه يقاوم السرطان، يمكن أن يعزز الجهود الرامية لإنتاج بيرة من نوع خاص لمقاومة الإصابة بأمراض السرطان. ويمكن أن يؤدي هذا الاكتشاف إلى صنع نوع من البيرة، تحتوي نسبة كبيرة من المواد الفعالة المقاومة الخلايا السرطانية مع إضافة المادة الفعالة للمواد الغذائية ليصبحا أكثر مناسبة للصحة. ويُصبح بذلك القول "في صحتك" عندما ترفع كأس البيرة لصديقك قولا صحيحا.

ا

لزانتوهومول يعطل عمل الإنزيمات المسببة للسرطان



حشيشة الدينارBildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  حشيشة الدينارتشير نتائج الدراسات الأولية إلى أن مادة الزانتوهومول، التي توجد في حشيشة الدينار المستخدمة في صناعة البيرة، تعطل عمل مجموعة من الانزيمات التي يمكن أن تُسبب السرطان. كما اتضح أن هذه المادة تُزيل سم المواد المسرطنة وفقا لما ذكرته نشرة إيفانهو العلمية.



ويحتوي عنصر الزانتوهومول على مواد مضادة للأكسدة أكثر قوة من فيتامين "أتش". فقد ذكرت النشرة استناداً إلى بعض الدراسات  أن هذا العنصر يُساعد في الحد من أكسدة الكولسترول الفاسد. واللافت أن حشيشة الدينار من النباتات المعروفة بخصائصها العلاجية، ويستخدمها أطباء الأعشاب كمادة تساعد على ارتخاء العضلات. وقد اكتشف العلماء الآن أنها تحتوى عنصر الزانتوهومول، أحد العناصر القوية المضادة للأكسدة. ويبطل هذا العنصر مفعول الانزيمات التي تدعى سيتوكرومز بي­4.

سيتوكرومز بي­4 تنشط الخلايا السرطانية

هل تصبح البيرة علاجا للسرطان؟ Bildunterschrift: Großansicht des Bildes mit der Bildunterschrift:  هل تصبح البيرة علاجا للسرطان؟ ومن الثابت علمياً أن إنزيمات سيتوكرومز بي­4 يمكنها أن تنشط عملية سرطانية خلافا لمادة الزانتوهومول التي يُمكنها أن تُبطل عمل المواد المسببة للسرطان وأن توقف نمو الأورام في مرحلة مبكرة.


وأوضحت نشرة أيفانهو العلمية أن الدراسات الأولية التي أجريت في جامعة أوريجون أوضحت أن مادة الزانتوهومول يمكنها أن تقضي على سرطانات الثدي والقولون والمبيض والبروستاتا. ولكن العلماء الألمان يحذرون من أن احتساء البيرة العادية يستلزم من المرء أن يتناول كميات كبيرة منها حتى يصل لتركيز المادة الفعالة التي ركزها العلماء في البيرة المستخدمة في البحث. لذا فإن العلماء يعكفون حاليا على تطوير بيرة تحتوي على كميات كبيرة من الزانتوهومول أو إضافتها إلى نوع من الشيكولاتة أو أغذية أخرى.:t9:


  Deutschland-Zentrum - DZ
German Information Centre - GIC
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (29 أغسطس 2008)

*معلووومات جديده بالنسبه لى ميرررسى يا كليم على الموضوع ده وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## kalimooo (29 أغسطس 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *معلووومات جديده بالنسبه لى ميرررسى يا كليم على الموضوع ده وربنا يباركك​*[/QU
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fns (29 أغسطس 2008)

انا اللى كنت اعرفه ان البيرة مفيدة للكلى
وبتعمل على تفتيت الحصو اللى موجود فى الكلى
لكن تسنخدم فى الوقاية من السرطان دى معلومة جديدة
واول مرة اعرفها
شكرا كليم على المعلومة الجديدة
ربنا يباركك اخى


----------



## yerigagarin (29 أغسطس 2008)

كليم متى قال:


> البيرة للوقاية من السرطان
> عنصر الزانتوهومول الموجود في البيرة يمكنه مقاومة السرطان
> 
> 
> ...


*جديدة دي

شكرا يا غالي علي الخبر
بارك الله فيك
*​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أغسطس 2008)

fns قال:


> انا اللى كنت اعرفه ان البيرة مفيدة للكلى
> وبتعمل على تفتيت الحصو اللى موجود فى الكلى
> لكن تسنخدم فى الوقاية من السرطان دى معلومة جديدة
> واول مرة اعرفها
> ...



مشكور كيرو عا المرور
ربنا يباركك 
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (29 أغسطس 2008)

yerigagarin قال:


> *جديدة دي
> 
> شكرا يا غالي علي الخبر
> بارك الله فيك
> *​



مشكور yerigagarin

انت حاضر في كل مكان
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## قلم حر (29 أغسطس 2008)

جميل جدا , و جديد علي يا ( كليم ) .
شكرا جزيلا لك .
الرجاء عدم اٍقتباس المشاركات اللاأخلاقيه أو المسيئه أو التي تخرج عن تخصص القسم , و اٍخباري بها برساله خاصه , أو تقديم شكوى في قسم الشكاوي العام ( لو كانت مخالفه كبيره ) .


----------



## ginus in chemis (30 أغسطس 2008)

###################
بلاش نقل من مواقع اٍسلاميه , خصوصا التي تدعي الاٍعجاز !!
العلم و الثقافه , من مواقع علميه أو اٍخباريه عالميه لها سمعتها , حصرا .
تنبيه .
حرر بواسطة ( قلم حر ) .
##################


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> جميل جدا , و جديد علي يا ( كليم ) .
> شكرا جزيلا لك .
> الرجاء عدم اٍقتباس المشاركات اللاأخلاقيه أو المسيئه أو التي تخرج عن تخصص القسم , و اٍخباري بها برساله خاصه , أو تقديم شكوى في قسم الشكاوي العام ( لو كانت مخالفه كبيره ) .



مشكور على مرورك اخي قلم حر
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


----------



## ginus in chemis (30 أغسطس 2008)

ياريت استاذ كليم يرد علي مشاركتي 
وياريت يكون استفاد من هذة المعلومات الصحيحة العلمية


----------



## missorang2006 (30 أغسطس 2008)

*حلو كتير الرد تاع مضار الحكول 
بعدين تنفع البيرة الي بيدون كحول؟​*


----------



## mero_engel (30 أغسطس 2008)

*حاجه غريبه فعلا يا كليم *
*ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل*
*ربنا يباركك*​


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

ginus in chemis قال:


> ياريت استاذ كليم يرد علي مشاركتي
> وياريت يكون استفاد من هذة المعلومات الصحيحة العلمية


!!!!!!
حدا جاب بالموضوع ( اٍدمان الكحول ) أو ( شرب نص ليتر ويسكي يوميا ) ؟
الموضوع عن ( البيره ) و أنها  فيها مواد تعمل على الوقايه من السرطان .
لو عندك أي مصدر علمي بيقول أن البيره ( بكميات قليله ) مضره , يا ريت تجيبه .
خلينا نستفيد من معلوماتك , ضمن اٍطار الموضوع الأصلي .
مصدر علمي .......مصدر أيه ؟؟؟؟
أو حتى موقع اٍخباري عالمي .
و بلاش كوبي بيست من مواقع غير موثوقه .
موفق .


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

missorang2006 قال:


> *حلو كتير الرد تاع مضار الحكول ​*
> 
> *بعدين تنفع البيرة الي بيدون كحول؟*​


 الرد كان من موقع اٍسلامي !


----------



## ginus in chemis (30 أغسطس 2008)

اولا لو عندك اي شك في اي معلومة قولتها اناا تقدر تتاكد من صحتها وتفتح المراجع والكتب للتتاكد
ثانيا ان المواد المحتوي عليها البيرة مثل حشيشة الدينار وغيرها تسبب ما ذكرته في رددي السابق
ارجوا ان تقرا ما كتبته انا بدقة 
موفق


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2008)

ginus in chemis قال:


> ياريت استاذ كليم يرد علي مشاركتي
> وياريت يكون استفاد من هذة المعلومات الصحيحة العلمية



لقد رد عليك المشرف
مشكورة على مشاركتك المهذبة


----------



## Mor Antonios (30 أغسطس 2008)

> سرطانات الثدي والقولون والمبيض والبروستاتا


*كويس انك وضحت نوع السرطان ، لان السرطانات انواع منها في الدم والعظم والرئة والدماغ...الخ. بس اشرب مغلي حشيشة الدينار مش افيد من شرب البيرة؟
*​


----------



## جيلان (30 أغسطس 2008)

*خير بجد ودى هتبقى بداية مبشرة لعلاج السرطان
شكرا كليم متى*


----------



## قلم حر (30 أغسطس 2008)

ginus in chemis قال:


> اولا لو عندك اي شك في اي معلومة قولتها اناا تقدر تتاكد من صحتها وتفتح المراجع والكتب للتتاكد
> ثانيا ان المواد المحتوي عليها البيرة مثل حشيشة الدينار وغيرها تسبب ما ذكرته في رددي السابق
> ارجوا ان تقرا ما كتبته انا بدقة
> موفق


لم تكتب شيئا , بل نقلتي( كوبي بيست ) من موقع اٍسلامي !!
و نحن هنا نتكلم عن ( العلم و الثقافه ) من مصادر علميه و ثقافيه حصرا .
اٍن كنت , تعرف ما نقلت  , و متأكد منه , فهات أدلتك من مواقع معروفه ( أوضحنا نوعها سابقا ) .
و نكرر : يا ريت أي معلومه من أي مصدر علمي أو ثقافي عن مضار شرب البيره بكميات بسيطه .
أفيدونا من مواقع معتمده ......أفيدونا من مواقع معتمده .
مش معقول كل واحد ينزل موضوع ( كوبي بيست ) و يكون ( متأكد ) من ما نقله , بعدين بيطالبنا نحنا ندور على أدله !!
موفق .


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2008)

missorang2006 قال:


> *حلو كتير الرد تاع مضار الحكول
> بعدين تنفع البيرة الي بيدون كحول؟​*




الدراسة الي واضعها اخر دراسة اجريت
من حوالي اسبوع في احدث مختبارات المانيا
فلا تشغلي بالك مس اورانج 
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح
​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2008)

mero_engel قال:


> *حاجه غريبه فعلا يا كليم *
> *ميرسي علي الموضوع الجميل*
> *ربنا يباركك*​





شكراااااااااااااا" mero_engel

على ردك الجميل 
ربنايباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2008)

Mor Antonios قال:


> *كويس انك وضحت نوع السرطان ، لان السرطانات انواع منها في الدم والعظم والرئة والدماغ...الخ. بس اشرب مغلي حشيشة الدينار مش افيد من شرب البيرة؟
> *​



مثلما تريد اخي Mor Antonios

انما المهم انه الواحد يستفيد
ربنايباركك
سلام المسيح​


----------



## kalimooo (30 أغسطس 2008)

جيلان قال:


> *خير بجد ودى هتبقى بداية مبشرة لعلاج السرطان
> شكرا كليم متى*



شكراااااااااااااااااا" جيلان
على مرورك الكريم الله 
يقدم الي فيه الخير
سلام المسيح معك
​


----------



## قلم حر (31 أغسطس 2008)

قلم حر قال:


> لم تكتب شيئا , بل نقلتي( كوبي بيست ) من موقع اٍسلامي !!
> و نحن هنا نتكلم عن ( العلم و الثقافه ) من مصادر علميه و ثقافيه حصرا .
> اٍن كنت , تعرف ما نقلت , و متأكد منه , فهات أدلتك من مواقع معروفه ( أوضحنا نوعها سابقا ) .
> و نكرر : يا ريت أي معلومه من أي مصدر علمي أو ثقافي عن مضار شرب البيره بكميات بسيطه .
> ...


نكرر : أفيدونا .
و خذوا ما يلزمكم من وقت .


----------

